# Cuboid last layer algs



## IQubic (Dec 1, 2012)

For the holidays I will be gettin my first cuboid, the 4x4x6. Now I do know that you reduce cubiods to the 3x3x2. The first layer is easy, but are there any 3x3x2 PLLs?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 22, 2013)

On a cuboid you first solve it back to regular shape. This is always the smallest dimension, so on your 4x4x6 you must solve the jumbled puzzle like a 4x4. Doing this will solve the middle four layers of the 4x6 side. On any cuboids the middle layers of the tallest side are solved first, then you solve the second from the bottom and second from the top layers.
Once you have done that you are on the last layer.
Note, Rs, Ls, Bs, and Fs are 180 degree movements.
When you have headlights on the left you do: R U R U' R F U' F U F U'
***This creates parity in the middle layers. DO not worry.
To do an adjacent edge swap do: R U R U R U2 R U2 R U R U' R
***Note, this algorithm simultaneously creates parity, but if you're smart you can use it to instead solve the parity caused by the headlights alg.
You can figure that out on your own, its good experience.
To do an opposite edge swap do: R U2 R U2 R U2
***This causes the same parity as the adjacent edge swap, use this to your advantage.
To fix parity, hold the parity in front and do: Uw2 R F u2 F R Uw2
***The Uw2 is all upper layers. The little u varies based on the cuboid and may be multiple layers.
Good luck


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> On a cuboid you first solve it back to regular shape.



i stopped reading there.

you dont have to get it to the right shape first. you dont have to solve them layer by layer. you dont have to reduce them to a 3x3x2. for 4x4x6: solve as a 4x4, then solve the outer layers with commutators or something


----------



## LNZ (Jul 22, 2013)

I own a 4x4x6 cuboid. To solve it, I get it back into cuboid shape (if I chose to shape-shift it at the start) and then solve the centres on all six faces and do edge pairing for the to and bottom 4x4 layer. This reduces a 4x4x6 to a 3x3x6. If you can solve a 3x3x4 or 3x3x2, this is doable. 

I do solve a 3x3x6 by applying domino (3x3x2) methods three times. First time turning the bottom and top three layers, then two and then one to finish it.

You can also apply parity algorithms that you would use on a 4x4x4 or higher NxNXN cubes to do edge pairing on the 4x6 faces as well.


----------

